# Congrat's to El Fiendo for TPU's first -bigadv WU completion.



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2009)

I want to thank El Fiendo for completing TPU's 1st *-bigadv* WU for the F@H Team. It looks like a 50K+ result(25K ppd) just from 2 day's work with his Core i7 CPU. That's equal to me running 3 overclocked GTX260's for the same amount of time. Well done my friend!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow Congrats to him, that is impresive!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Very nicely done!  Let's show those Canadian upstarts we won't be overtaken by them.

That's awesome PPD from 1 CPU 
5x what I get on the 8800GT


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 10, 2009)

lol congrats are in order lol thats WAY more then my puny 1996ppd from my cpu


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 10, 2009)

El Fiendo is the MAN!  Grats you crazy Canadian!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 10, 2009)

congrats


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 10, 2009)

Hehe, thanks. It's actually not as big as I expect it to be as there was some downtime on this work unit. So while I got 85k today, I actually suspect I'll be getting 90-100k on days that I turn them in. 

Bogi should be adding his machine into the mix real soon here, so I won't be able to get second place too often. He won't get everyday though, not anymore. Yes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2009)

50K ppd from 1 i7 ?


----------



## El Fiendo (Dec 10, 2009)

Not quite, though that'd be quite nice. Its looking like it'll turn out as 23-24k PPD from one WU as every 2.5 days I'll be earning between 55-60k per WU. If my CPU was 8 cores instead of just 4 cores and 4 virtual, I'd probably be looking at closer to 30k PPD.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well done El, thats a nice reward for your CPU and also it will help heat the room running that i7 flat out all the time 

Congrats!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Not quite, though that'd be quite nice. Its looking like it'll turn out as 23-24k PPD from one WU as every 2.5 days I'll be earning between 55-60k per WU. If my CPU was 8 cores instead of just 4 cores and 4 virtual, I'd probably be looking at closer to 30k PPD.



that is impressive!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats for the team milestone.


----------



## roast (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice job! With more -bigadv WU's being done, I'm sure we'll climb the ranks a lot quicker!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, that's very impressive! Great job.


----------

